# slug shotguns?



## VA Pole Dancer

I have been looking into getting a new slug shotgun for deer hunting and would like to put a scope on it. If any of yall have any suggestions please leave a post. I was looking at the H & R slug gun? 12 or 20?
Thanks


----------



## JapaneseZero

VA Pole Dancer said:


> I have been looking into getting a new slug shotgun for deer hunting and would like to put a scope on it. If any of yall have any suggestions please leave a post. I was looking at the H & R slug gun? 12 or 20?
> Thanks


I picked up a thompson encore pro hunter in 20G slug. I put the leupold ultimate slam 3-9 x 40 scope on it. I will take that out in the VA woods before any of my rifles. Out to 200 yards shooting tight groups.


----------



## VA Pole Dancer

JapaneseZero said:


> I picked up a thompson encore pro hunter in 20G slug. I put the leupold ultimate slam 3-9 x 40 scope on it. I will take that out in the VA woods before any of my rifles. Out to 200 yards shooting tight groups.


Thank you very much! Did you get the ENCORE® 20 GAUGE RIFLED SLUG GUN
or the ENCORE® PRO HUNTER 20 GAUGE RIFLED SLUG? And also why does the rifled slug gun look like a muzzleloader? Ive never seen the before.


----------



## JapaneseZero

VA Pole Dancer said:


> Thank you very much! Did you get the ENCORE® 20 GAUGE RIFLED SLUG GUN
> or the ENCORE® PRO HUNTER 20 GAUGE RIFLED SLUG? And also why does the rifled slug gun look like a muzzleloader? Ive never seen the before.


I have the pro hunter. the encore frame is the same minus some laser etching. I think they built their muzzleloader off of the encore frame. Its been around for a while. best thing is if you want a new caliber gun but dont want to spend a pile of money you can just get a new barrel. check out www.armslist.com (its the craigslist for guns) its new but there are a lot of guns on there. also check out gun broker. there are good deals to be had on either site. I looked at the h&r slug hunter but wanted the versitility of being able to switch out barrels if i wanted. Also a 20G has plenty of knockdown power and doesnt destroy your shoulder. Even at the range i didnt have a problem with recoil. at 50 yards i was shooting the same hole. at 100 was about a 1" group and at 200 was about a 3" group. the SABR reticle on the Leupold helps with holdover. I know a lot of guys dont like leupold but they work great for me.


----------



## RuddeDogg

I have the Mossberg 500a and the Savage Model 212 Bolt action. Both are paired with Bushnell Trophy Hunter dusk til dawn scopes.


----------



## kingfisher55

check out the local pawn shops, when deer season goes out alot of people pawn there guns or check out the tradeing post alot of good deals in there i picked up a ruger 44 mag black hawk for 275 with 50 rounds of ammo last year


----------



## twitch

You might want to check out Mossberg 695 bolt action. They need some trigger work right out of the box, as do most slug guns. It is the most accurate "economy" slug gun I've owned. The recoil, like most 12 ga. slug guns is manageable for short shooting sessions but isn't much fun after 8-10 rounds.


----------



## VA Pole Dancer

Whats a guess for the max shot distance for a rifled slug gun with a scope?


----------



## RuddeDogg

VA Pole Dancer said:


> Whats a guess for the max shot distance for a rifled slug gun with a scope?


I have both of mine sighted in at 100 yrds.


----------



## mitchmtm1

My vote would be an 870 with a heavy hastings barrel. 


100 yard groups.





















Mitch


----------



## RuddeDogg

Nice work.


----------



## VA Pole Dancer

In your own oppion what are the best Bolt action slug shotguns for deer hunting? 12 or 20?


----------



## twitch

VA Pole Dancer said:


> In your own oppion what are the best Bolt action slug shotguns for deer hunting? 12 or 20?


Depends on your budget. The Tar-hunt is the pinnacle of bolt guns but $$$$$$$. If you don't mind spending around a grand+, the Browning A-bolt would be my choice. If your budget is less, a used Mossberg 695 or Savage would get the job done for considerably less $$. I shot all 3(no Tar-hunt) before I purchased and couldn't justify the cost of the Browning simply because I bowhunt 99.99% of the time.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/SearchResults.aspx?SearchType=0&Keywords=mossberg 695&CountryCode=


----------



## RuddeDogg

I agree with twitch, but the bottom line is as with most things, go with what you are comfortable with. Shot placement is the MOST important when huntin IMHO. You place your shot right, it won't matter what you use.


----------



## tosainu1

I had the 20 gauge H&R but i bought the Savage 220f and that shoots ALOT better...1 in groups at 100 yards and i sold the h&r immediately..nice to have 3 shots too...it shoots the fed barnes expander 209xti into 1 in like nothing...amazing gun..


----------



## Franklin7X57

The recoil on the 12 ga is tough on the shoulder,I'm shooting a 20 ga encore now. The trigger on the bolts or the single shots are going to be better than on an auto or pump.
Tar-hunt's website site is a good read.
The savage for the money is a good gun.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Franklin7X57 said:


> The recoil on the 12 ga is tough on the shoulder,I'm shooting a 20 ga encore now. The trigger on the bolts or the single shots are going to be better than on an auto or pump.
> Tar-hunt's website site is a good read.
> The savage for the money is a good gun.


This is ture. I shoot 3 inch copper solids out of mine and it is a BEAST.


----------



## OChunter375

If you have some money to spend check out www.tarhunt.com. IMO the best slug guns you can buy.


----------



## bigmanindc

I have a question I am new to hunting (this will be my first year) and would like to know the difference between a slug gun and a shotgun?


----------



## Franklin7X57

A slug gun to me is a fully rifled barrel with a super solid scope mount, a shotgun is something to shoot shot in.
A shotgun can be changed into a slug gun with a barrel change.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Franklin7X57 said:


> A slug gun to me is a fully rifled barrel with a super solid scope mount, a shotgun is something to shoot shot in.
> A shotgun can be changed into a slug gun with a barrel change.


+1


----------

